# Ga. Students Stop Knife Attack on Teacher



## arnisandyz (Dec 18, 2003)

CONYERS, Ga. (AP) - The estranged husband of a high school Spanish teacher burst into her classroom during a final exam and tried to stab her in the chest before students tackled him and pinned him to the floor, authorities said. 

``Those kids are my heroes,'' Debbie Shultz said as she recuperated at home with stitches in her hand and leg where she was cut in the Wednesday attack at Heritage High School. 

Theodore Franklin Shultz, 51, of Conyers was being held in the Rockdale County Jail on charges of aggravated assault, aggravated stalking, cruelty to children, disrupting a school and carrying a weapon on school property. 

Nimesh Patel, 17, was taking a nap after finishing his final when he heard screaming and saw his teacher trying to fend off her assailant. 

``I froze there for a second. Me and a couple of other guys grabbed him and threw him to the ground and basically sat on him until the cops came,'' said Patel. 

Scott Wigington, 17, son of the Rockdale County sheriff, grabbed the hand holding the knife. Several others helped push the man to the ground. 

The teacher said she is in the final stages of divorce after seven years and had a restraining order against her husband. 

``I'm sorry that they were called upon to do such a huge job so early in their lives, but without them I wouldn't be alive,'' said Shultz, 46. 

The suburban Atlanta school was the site of a May 1999 shooting in which a student opened fire on classmates, wounding six. T.J. Solomon pleaded guilty but mentally ill to charges of aggravated assault and is serving a minimum of 18 years in prison.


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 18, 2003)

Wow...good story.

I wish there were more details for tacticle purposes. Did any of the students get cut? Any play by play that could have been given? How large or small was the husband and the students? What kind of knife was it?

All pertinent questions from the tacticle perspective...

PAUL


----------



## arnisandyz (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *Wow...good story.
> 
> I wish there were more details for tacticle purposes. Did any of the students get cut? Any play by play that could have been given? How large or small was the husband and the students? What kind of knife was it?
> ...



If I were to guess, one kid probably grabbed the knifer's hand while he was occupied on cutting the victim and held on for dear life while the other kids piled on. He's probably pretty lucky the others got invoved quickly.

Other "tacical" questions...the location of the teacher (behind a desk, at the blackboard, etc) and attacker (was his back facing the class), etc etc..

I''m glad these kids had the wits to take action.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 18, 2003)

> arnisandyz wrote: I''m glad these kids had the wits to take action.



I agree and glad that there weren't much more injuries than there COULD'VE been... 
I'm only afraid that our schools will be locked down tighter from those paranoid parents screaming about gun-controls and weapons and all that.  
Better protection for our kids but less freedom via a grain of sand.


----------



## Zepp (Dec 18, 2003)

Good story indeed.  Good for the kids, lucky for the teacher.  I wonder what she'll say now when they ask her to raise their grades?  

This brings up one idea for surviving an attack that most people probably don't immediately think of: yell orders for the people nearby to help you. (Like, "Get the knife hand!")  You might be surprised what other people can do in an emergency once you shock them out of their initial stupor.


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 18, 2003)

I thought it interesting it was the **son of a sheriff** who grabbed the knife hand.  It made me wonder how much exposure to defensive tactics he had, or if he had any training at all?  I would guess that hearing stories from Dad at home about on-the-job encounters may have lent a mindset to the son that enabled him to take that action.

- Ceicei


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Zepp _
> *Good story indeed.  Good for the kids, lucky for the teacher.  I wonder what she'll say now when they ask her to raise their grades?
> 
> This brings up one idea for surviving an attack that most people probably don't immediately think of: yell orders for the people nearby to help you. (Like, "Get the knife hand!")  You might be surprised what other people can do in an emergency once you shock them out of their initial stupor. *



Very good advise. Yelling orders in an emergancy can be very valuable!


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 19, 2003)

"Tactical" and "tactics" are the correct spelling of these words.

Tactical = adjective
Tactics = noun

- Ceicei
(former English instructor)


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *"Tactical" and "tactics" are the correct spelling of these words.
> 
> Tactical = adjective
> ...



Nobody cares. Trust me.

Paul Janulis
(Someone who tried to get employed anywhere with both an English and Political Science Degree!)
:rofl:


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *Nobody cares. Trust me.
> *



Ahhh....   I'd say more, but it would be straying off topic.

To stick with the topic:  It would be nice if every high school would allow a training martial arts course or have a school club for youth martial artists.

- Ceicei


----------

